# 68 Fender Emblems



## Duffman6968 (Jan 5, 2009)

Do these have an adhesive back to them or should there be holes for the emblems to fit into because i am not seeing any holes on my car and i wanted to know before i buy a pair thank you.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The rear quarter emblems are adhesive... Stickers basically. Fronts have 2 pins on the emblem that are held in place with retainers.....


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

like stated above the fronts have pins and go throw the fender


----------



## Duffman6968 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well i think the holes on mine were covered up probably with bondo and primer cause they are not there thanks for your help.


----------

